# HPS Bulb?



## JD466US (Nov 6, 2006)

Okay, I have pieced together a 400w hps system by buying a Sun System Ballast on ebay and believe it or not I found a hood system at the local thrift shop for $10.Now what I need to do is get a bulb. I see that there are cheap ones and some that cost quite a few bucks.I guess what I want to know is what is the difference? I am not concerned about the cost but I want to make sure that I get one that is going to have the most effect. There are a couple of hydro shops in my area (I have a 6 plant Bubbler system that is vegging under CFL's right now) that have a wide variety of bulbs and of course Home Depot has a 400w bulb that is around $28.I will greatly appreciate it if someone can help me out.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 7, 2006)

The more expensive ones give off more of the spectrum than the yellow ones. 
but..I never paid the Extra bucks as I was very satisfied with my 5-6 bucks a peice at e-conolight.com for my 250W HPS.
I think if you plan on vegging with an HPS too, I would consider getting the higher end bulbs to get some of the blue spectrum at least. Like the hortilux bulbs.


----------

